# Imprintables Offers New Video On Creating News Looks Using Spectra Perform Clear



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A video by Imprintables Warehouse showcases a new technique using SPECTRA® Perform Clear printable heat transfer vinyl in a cut-only application to create cool special effects for lettering. In this brief tutorial, you’ll see how to use SPECTRA® Perform Clear Gloss to achieve a tone-on-tone effect and Perform Clear Matte for a frosted look, using only your vinyl cutter. 

The demo shows how to create two different color images in CADworksLive®. Then you learn how to cut the two materials using VectorCUT®. The third step reveals how to apply them to a Myogrid® performancewear garment. This video provides a close-up look at every step in the process. 

You’ll also learn time-saving techniques for weeding and applying transfers in multiple shirt locations. To see the video, go to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPeLl-KJkkE. “Perform Clear Gloss & Matte Cut Only Application” is part of the Imprintables Warehouse ‘We Show You How” educational series. 

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (412)-774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

